
Teenager’s memory resets every two hours after traumatic kick to the head - new_guy
https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/real-life/teenagers-memory-resets-every-two-hours-after-traumatic-kick-to-the-head/news-story/71f93a4a2d8a1c5def2ba48089f44130
======
droptablemain
This reminds me of a book by Yoko Ogawa called "The Housekeeper and the
Professor." It's a really beautiful story of the awkward friendship between a
former math professor, whose memory "resets" every six hours or so, and his
caretaker.

~~~
eukaryote31
I believe it's been adapted to a movie too, if you'd fancy that.

